# Where are you applying?



## dragynally (Jan 24, 2009)

Just curious   
New here trying to make friends


----------



## Filipe (Jan 25, 2009)

USC, AFI, Columbia, NYU, Northwestern


----------



## Justin18 (Jan 25, 2009)

AFI, USC, UCLA, Columbia, Florida St., Northwestern, Columbia College, Boston University, and Loyola Marymount


----------



## Rob the film guy (Jan 25, 2009)

SFSU (San Francisco state)
UCLA
CSULA (Cal State Los Angeles)
Collumbia (in NY)
Collumbia in Chicago
NYU
Chapman University
Boston College
CSUN (Cal State Northridge)

thats the list of schools that I am going to apply to as of right now   I am going to visit a good amount of these schools and some more in the next couple months (since I live in southern california)


----------



## Carebear (Jan 25, 2009)

UCLA, USC, Chapman, LMU, U Texas.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Jan 25, 2009)

@Justin18
Do you have any information on Northwestern or Loyola?  I was thinking about them as well, but thought they had more of a theater department, rather than film


----------



## Justin18 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'm applying for screenwriting, but...

Northwestern apparently only has six grad students, and that size of a writing program is somehwat intriguing to me.  Their program also seems to be cross-disciplinary in terms of film, TV, and theatre writing, but also flexible enough to offer very specific courses (don't how they'd pull that with 6 students per year though).  The location - Evanston - is also appealing in that it's one of the more diverse, beautiful,and socially progressive areas of Chicago. And, it's Northwestern.

Perusing their website, LMU's screenwriting program looks like it has faculty members with impressive backgrounds.  Its location is of course  a big plus, and their 3-year screenwriting program seems to have very industry-specific courses. LMU seems to be a bit on the periphery of the major film schools, but then again this is often where the most original work seems to come from.

Just my observations.


----------



## Cheneration (Jan 25, 2009)

AFI    and NYU


----------



## SimAlex (Jan 25, 2009)

AFI, UCLA, USC, Columbia, Texas, NYU, Chapman, Loyola Marymount. the waiting is driving me crazy. lol


----------



## Rob the film guy (Jan 26, 2009)

is AFI accredited?  as in is it a certificate or is it a degree program?


----------



## Filipe (Jan 28, 2009)

Northwestern accepts 12 students (being roughly 6 for screenwriting, 6 for dramatic writing, but it's the same course, ultimately)

Their admissions office informed that they receive around 150 applications each year.


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 28, 2009)

AFI is an accredited institution, but their conservatory offers only MFAs and certificates.


----------



## Botafogo (Jan 29, 2009)

NYU and Columbia Directing MFA


----------



## Suzako (Jan 29, 2009)

UCLA, USC, Columbia, NYU

screenwriting. 

just trying to keep busy and stop thinking about jinxes.


----------



## Blakeh (Jan 30, 2009)

UCLA, USC, Chapman, U Miami, Boston U


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Feb 1, 2009)

BU, UM, UCLA, USC, NYU, COLUMBIA


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 4, 2009)

Applied to AFI and Chapman, both for editing... wish I'd applied to more schools, but decided 1) I wanted to stay in CA and 2) I wanted to go specifically for editing.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

tabbycat, 

I think you did the right thing.  I might be biased since my roommate did the exact thing...with the same reasons and "I wish I'd applied to..." regrets as she waited to get in.

You'll be fine!

She got accepted to CU long before AFI...Chapman may try to force their hand on you, but if you're strong and demand an extension on your decision, they will give in.

Best of luck!  Maybe I'll be seeing you (through my roomie, anyway) next fall!


----------



## tabbycat (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know, hopefully I'll just get in SOMEWHERE.  Kind of rushed the chapman application.. only 2 schools and I was down to the wire on that one, probably because of all the essays.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my god, you guys are exactly the same...she said the essays for CU were NUTS!  More than my writing apps, from the sound of it.

Try not to worry.  I realize that's useless advice, but I mean well.


----------



## dragynally (Jan 24, 2009)

Just curious   
New here trying to make friends


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything from Columbia?  I keep getting these emails badgering me to apply for that Need Access thing... but nothing regarding interviews.


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Feb 6, 2009)

No word yet from Columbia, but I ended up applying for that needaccess thing, its a shady third party website that milks $28 extra bucks out of you. 

Not a huge deal, but a bit annoying since the Columbia app is the most expensive one out of all the schools I applied to and the whole "pay-for-potential-scholarship" thing seems a lot like one of those scholarship scams.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 6, 2009)

Ugh, I know.  I'm going to do it this weekend.  More $$ more problems.


----------

